# Make Your Vegetable Garden Deer Resistant



## ellellbee (7 mo ago)

I found motion detecting sprinklers work well but I have not owned one yet that lasted more than 2 years. I store them inside for the winter with the batteries removed but they still don't last. Far too expensive to be a solution.
I had to laugh when summer squash was listed as a deterrent. That was the new and popular food trend for deer in my area last year. All the gardeners were complaining about losing their squash. They had never touched it before but ate the growth tips & leaves off of my zucchini plants. I was lucky that my other squash survived. We are going to have to go the fence route.


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

The deer in my garden are fearless. I can walk right up to them within 20 feet before they scram. They are also not afraid of my dog. Somehow they realized that the dog can only run to the garden and then she's done for the day. She's getting old but loves the short chase.


----------



## ellellbee (7 mo ago)

I spent a couple of years trying to get my dog's prey drive under control. It was very strong and we even thought about having to rehome him at one point. We won the struggle and he is very good now but if I let him, he would chase the deer. Trouble is, when would he stop and how do I get him back. I also don't want to encourage that after all the work to get his drive under control. He attacked 4 different animals in our neighbourhood when we got him. Luckily he never bit so we knew he was trainable.


----------

